# Something I've always wondered. . .



## Bethxxxx (Nov 21, 2006)

How are essential oils made?


----------



## Jewels (Nov 22, 2006)

There are a few different processes. This site has info on the different ways EOs are made:

http://www.deancoleman.com/whatareoils.htm


----------

